# nic detected differently depending OS



## knotabot (May 12, 2009)

In Windows my nic is detected as 8139 in Windows. I have tried to install all of the correct drivers but any drivers not from Windows update do not work.

In unix it is detected as 8101E and all unix drivers work fine.

I don't know what is causing the mismatch or the difficulty installing the drivers in Windows.

What is the best way to verify the nic version?
Have taken a look at the chip itself, it only contains the realtek logo and maybe some serial info., no 8xxx. It's a laptop.

Checking the MAC address for vendor info, not clear, but comes back 2/3 as compaq docking station. Laptop is a toshiba.

If the nic were flashed is it possible to change the mac address as well?

my wlan is coming back as lite on dvd writer?


----------



## ale (May 12, 2009)

What is the output of _pciconf -lv_ ?


----------

